# Zombie babies in playpen



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

hi all just finished my zombie babies.
only thing missing is a red light i shine on them as effects camera whilst
recording.but looks good in total darkness. be nice to hear any thoughts , comments or ideas both good or bad.
thanks


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I love zombie babies, especially home made ones. They look great, and I love the one stabbing the bear. The only suggestion, if any, would be to add a little blood to the bear, since he's getting stabbed. It looks great just as is though too!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool!!!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

cool, that's awesome, would scare all the kids away though!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

very creepy display!
Great just the way it is!
if you add on to it next Halloween put in a zombie baby whose head spins around!!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Great job! I've been picking up dollies at yard sales to do something similar this year. Love the animated baby.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

From imaginative minds! Like, like


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That looks really good. I wanted to do something like that but my kids vetoed it. They can be such party poopers some times. Another thing Ive seen in haunted nurserys that I really like is baby blocks that spell out things like "go away", "possessed", "help me", something freaky like that.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice. I bought a few dolls late last year with some thoughts of maybe doing some zombie dolls for this year. Yours look fantastic.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That is beyond creepy! Great job, and I like the whole scene with the nursery music playing in the background. It looks just like a scene right out of _Halloween Horror Nights_ at Universal Studios. A baby chewing on razor blades with blood pumping out of it's mouth might be a nice addition...is that going too far?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh thanks. Now my wife thinks I need professional help. The little guy with the knife for some reason struck my funny bone. As I'm chuckling to myself. She decides to look at what is so funny. Very quickly after I hear "You really need some help."

So get this. The person who comes up with this stuff is fine............. But I'm messed up for laughing at it.:googly:


Oh ya. Great looking scene. Love the little guy with the knife. Needless to say he made me laugh.:lolkin:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

likes ..nice job


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nobody commented on the white eyed zombie baby apparently spitting green slime. Is there a pump involved?? or is that another type of effect. Either way that really caught my attention. Great job on the whole setup


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

I love it just the way it is. They really need a zombie Rottie guarding them, heh. But I love that little dog in front. Stabbing the teddy is perfect, perfectly demented. Now my vampire bat baby has some playmates, we should have a play date. Haha! Yeah, I need to get out more.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks fantastic!!!


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments the spitting Doll sat on a small bowl Put a cheap pump into the dolls and slime drips sown down back to the pump


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:A baby chewing on razor blades with blood pumping out of it's mouth might be a nice addition...is that going too far?


Apparently someone had childhood issues.
Everytime my siblings joke about things not going right in out lives we blame it on not being breast fed when we were babies. Just saying.
I love hassling P5.

BTW, looks great whitehotdog! Sick and twisted! Just the way we like it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

The soundtrack is uber disturbing.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Very cool, is the sitting one spitting the green goo or is it painted on? I couldn't tell if that green liquid was flowing or not. Either way awesome setup I love the baby stabbing the teddy bear. I was dying to get that deady bear from spirit last year that stabbed itself but by the time I got around to buying it they were all sold out :'(


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks all for feedback .
The spitting one is sat on a small washing up bowl .hidden under some cloth .then a small fish pump is put into the bowl then a thin pipe is feed through he zombie to its mouth making it spit ,then it runs down zombies body back into the bowl to be used again .


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice job and I second the block idea


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

We added zombie dolls last year and this year I really want to include that scene again but have a teddy bear being de-stuffed too - but it doesn't matter how hard I look for a bear to be the victim I just can't bring myself to select one. They all look at me with a sort of NOOOOOOOOOOO expression and I can't bring myself to "kill" them.


----------

